

BlackBerry CEO takes jab at Apple: Try bending our phone - yiransheng
http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2024620700_blackberryiphonebendxml.html?cmpid=2628

======
ColinWright
I'd be a lot more interested in what the BlackBerry CEO said if he announced
that the browser no longer silently closed tabs, rendered popular pages
without crashing, and didn't actually hang the phone requiring a complete
reboot to recover.

------
prithvitheprime
So; the bending trend begins. So the next gen will be bending iPhones,
Samsungs, Sony.... every phones will be bending. Is that Bend test really
needed for phones? But my thought is the flagship model phones are really
worth their money. If we spend $1,000 on a unlocked version of a phone; if
bends or brakes than. Is that gives you next gen phone. I don't know. After
seeing the iPhone 6 plus bending its warning for manufacturers.

